# Martin Cage 3 rats Which one?



## telmore007 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am finally ordering my martin cage.  The Rat Tower (R-690) 24" X 14" X 36" with powder coated and door on top. Just wanted opinions . I have 1 rat and getting 2 Dumbo's tomorrow.


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

i personally think that the 14" is a little too shallow for my liking but thats just my opinion. the ratty cage calculator says its not deep enough for an adult rat.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

If you get the The Rat Skyscraper (R-695) it can hold 4 rats ok. (i use to have FTC Degu or Rat Condo 24"W x 18"D x 36"H http://www.chinchilla.ca/items.php?ProductID=FTC0110&Name=Cages&source=acces ) Basically the same as the martin's except that martins you can get powder coated(witch would help out loads)

Edited for typos >.<

also here is a overview of all the rat martin cages http://www.ratbehavior.org/MartinsCages.htm


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I have the The Rat Retreat (R-685). The cage calculator says that you can fit three comfortably, so my two boys have plenty of room. I think that three bucks MIGHT be pushing the space a little bit, but if you have plenty of hammocks and climbing toys, they will be alright. The ramps are nicer and less steep, and the whole upper level is one big top-floor. Less chance of someone falling off during rough-play.  I would DEFINITELY recommend it to anyone.

Also, the powder coating is TOTALLY worth it. It is so much easier to wipe off, and it doesn't hold the urine scent. Love it.

<edited for spelling>


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have the 690 and It is an okay cage, for girls more. but boys can use it to if they get plenty of out of cage time.
The 695 (skyscraper) Can hold up to 5 rats, but I had 6 in mine for a while with no issues.

For 3 rats I recommend the 680 ALOT, it is roomy, easy to clean, has a good footprint, and is affordable.
I had 4 rats in my 680 no problem, it was loads of fun to decorate.


----------

